# Suspicious mole



## cyrucats (Oct 8, 2010)

Dermatologist dictates the following:

______ is  in today for evaluation of spots on his skin.  He is worried
about  the  possibility of malignancy.  He is with his wife today.   He  is
particularly concerned about a spot on his left flank where he has a single
waxy,  brown,  stuck-on papule which is a benign seborrheic keratosis.   He
has  dozens  of similar lesions on his torso, all of which are  benign  and
require no intervention.  I have found no other areas of frank malignant or
premalignant  change  on the face, scalp, neck, chest,  back,  arms,  legs,
abdomen,  or hips.  There is no regional adenopathy or other facial  mucous
membrane changes. I will see him back p.r.n.

This physician always uses the 238.2 code even though we've told him it is not the correct code.  Usually he finds AK's to remove so that is easy.  What DX code would you use for this encounter?  This is a Medicare patient.

Thanks.


----------



## ERINM (Oct 8, 2010)

Use 702.19  Seborrheic Keratosis


----------



## MaryG215 (Oct 21, 2010)

The physician should use the seb k diagnosis of 702.19.  238.2 should ONLY be used when there is a confirmed pathology report stating dysplastic, atypical, etc.


----------

